# Official BMW M5 Website is up!



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

BMW E60 M5


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Sean said:


> BMW E60 M5


:bow:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Still not a big fan of the way it looks inside and out, but the presentation is cool, and can't wait to learn more about how the new beast performs.


----------



## CarlosC (Aug 18, 2002)

I must say, its growing on me! :thumbup: (Only this M version though!)


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

It's an impressive piece of marketing...pure automotive pornography.

And it's coming at the right time...BMW definitely needs the M5 for the halo effect on the 5 series.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

philippek said:


> It's an impressive piece of marketing...pure automotive pornography.


So _that_'s what that funny tingling was. She's ugly... yet strangely... presented in the right way...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

The outside still doesn't do it for me, and the inside is still pure crap. Sigh.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

FenPhen said:


> So _that_'s what that funny tingling was. She's ugly... yet strangely... presented in the right way...


amazing what a good bass track will do for porn.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

i have a problem with this film...

the description of the tranny certainly gives the impression that this thing has a slushbox. if i didn't know what SMG actually was, i would certainly think that.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

AJAX said:


> amazing what a good bass track will do for porn.


Anyone recognize the music? It's got a nice Dust Brothers/Chemical Brothers/Eurotrash feel to it.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

AJAX said:


> the description of the tranny certainly gives the impression that this thing has a slushbox. if i didn't know what SMG actually was, i would certainly think that.


My guess is that was probably intentional.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

AJAX said:


> i have a problem with this film...
> 
> the description of the tranny certainly gives the impression that this thing has a slushbox. if i didn't know what SMG actually was, i would certainly think that.


Maybe the dilettantes would get that impression, but I think just about all enthusiasts know the basics of SMG (it's really not all that new anymore).

Certainly anyone who's actually in the market for a supercar like the M5 knows what SMG is.


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

:yikes: 50 millesecond shifts :supdude:


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm a relative newcomer to the BMW fold and I think it looks awesome. Totally different look than the E39 but very aggressive/elegant to me in its newest iteration. My only wish is for choice, I still want my three pedals.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Impossible to NOT like it... :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

After looking at the interior, I'm not too sure about those "shoulder bolsters" on the seats. It looks like it would feel pretty annoying, having those press your shoulder blades away from the seat.

Overall, it's probably the best the E60 can look. Unfortunately, that's not saying much. This one just won't get into my head the way the E39 M5 did.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

A stunning video clip. One thing is certain: BMW can always count on it's marketing dept. to compensate for shortfalls in the design dept. 

Too bad BMW ///marketing can't follow around each and every vehicle they make to ensure that you only see it from the right angles and in the right lighting.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> A stunning video clip. One thing is certain: BMW can always count on it's marketing dept. to compensate for shortfalls in the design dept.
> 
> Too bad BMW ///marketing can't follow around each and every vehicle they make to ensure that you only see it from the right angles and in the right lighting.


I'm guessing that when you're in the driver's seat the last thing you're thinking about is angles and lighting.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

philippek said:


> I'm guessing that when you're in the driver's seat the last thing you're thinking about is angles and lighting.


You might be, based on those interior pics.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

E28. E34. E39. I've always wanted to own an M5. Seriously, they've been at the top of my wish list since they were introduced. 

Until now. 

That car does quite literally nothing for me. It's ugly, it's got a nasty interior, and it has no clutch. Oh, and it's something like $80 grand. 

Yeah, no thanks.


----------

